# A very intresting argument against immersion



## ModernPuritan? (Oct 18, 2008)

youll have to forgive me for posting it because its written by catholics.. but hey, its a good paper, and i fell no shame in appreciating well written articles even if i disagree with other parts of theology.




> Baptism: Immersion Only?
> 
> 
> Although Latin-rite Catholics are usually baptized by infusion (pouring), they know that immersion (dunking) and sprinkling are also valid ways to baptize. Fundamentalists, however, regard only baptism by immersion as true baptism, concluding that most Catholics are not validly baptized at all.
> ...


----------

